# Haltbarkeit Partikel



## AllroundAlex (1. April 2016)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas weiter helfen.

Ich habe jetzt das erste mal Partikel zum Angeln vorbereitet und frage mich nun, wie lange die haltbar sind.

(Futter)Mais: Diesen habe ich 24 Std mit etwas Zucker (ungefähr 1/10) Quellen und Gären lassen und anschließend für 30 Min gekocht.
Hanf: Diesen habe ich auch 24 Std mit etwas Zucker Quellen und Gären lassen und dann gemeinsam mit dem Mais ca 15 Min gekocht. 

Es sind keine Massen geworden sondern nur ca 1,5kg Hanf und 1kg Mais.

Von der Kochzeit her müsste es ausreichend sein, denn alle Hanfkörner sind aufgeplatzt und der Mais ist auch angenehm weich geworden. Der Geruch von dem Sud ist auch vielversprechend geworden |supergri


Ich habe beide Partikel zusammen mit dem Sud vom Kochen in einem Eimer verschlossen und habe diesen auf der Terrasse (im Schatten) stehen. Eigentlich wollte ich schon gestern meinen Angelplatz anfüttern, aber wie es so ist, kommt mal wieder was dazwischen und ich muss meinen Ansitz verschieben.

Jetzt die Frage, wie lange kann ich die Partikel in ihrem Sud so lagern bzw noch mit gutem Gewissen zum angeln verwenden?


----------



## Andal (1. April 2016)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Partikel*

So lange sich kein Schimmel bildet, kann man das Zeug bedenkenlos verwenden, auch wenn es sehr streng riecht. Das kommt von der Fermentation und macht die Partikel ja erst so richtig attraktiv. Allerdings solltest du die Partikel erst kochen und dann zum fermentieren abstellen. So wird das Aroma intensiver. Den Zucker kannst du auch sparen, der bringt keine Vorteile.

Du kannst den fertig ausgelagerten Mix auch in wurfgerechten Portionen plus einen Stein einfrieren. Haltbar und sehr gut auszubringen; gibt schöne kleine Futterhäufchen am Platz!


----------



## AllroundAlex (1. April 2016)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Partikel*

Danke für den Tipp!

Das mit dem Zucker hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen, sollte wohl das Gären beschleunigen... Wie gesagt, ist mein erster Versuch mit selbstgekochten Partikeln.


----------



## Andal (1. April 2016)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Partikel*

Das ist alles keine Alchemie... koch die Körner weich und dann lass sie so gären, wie sie von alleine wollen. Es muss bloß alles immer mit den Einweichwasser bedeckt sein. Deckel drauf und gut isses.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. April 2016)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Partikel*

Ich starte Sonntag und die kommende Woche in die Angelsaison (immer noch Urlaub vom Vorjahr, Kinder in der Schule, Garten auf Vordermann gebracht, :vik

Den dafür geplanten Hartmais habe ich vor 4 Wochen mit Wasser übergossen zum Gären angesetzt. Und eigentlich ist mir das bei den aktuellen Außentemperaturen (der Eimer steht neben dem Gartenhaus) noch zu kurz. Selbst im Hochsommer nutze ich immer zwei 10-Liter-Eimer zum Ansetzen, damit der Mais mindestens 2 Wochen Zeit zum gären hatte.

Für das Karpfen-, Grasfisch- und Brassenangeln gilt: Desto übler das Zeug riecht, desto besser wird gefangen. Zu lange kann man das gar nicht stehen lassen. Selbst Mais vom Vorjahr wäre ok, solange das Zeug nicht schimmelt. 

Immer darauf achten, dass der Mais komplett mit Wasser bedeckt ist und Schimmel auf der Wasseroberfläche abschöpfen. Dann ist alles ok.

Das Zeug zu kochen halte ich übrigens für Blödsinn. Kostet nur Strom. Einfach lange genug stehen lassen.


----------



## Revilo62 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Partikel*

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp, was den Hanf betrifft: 
- nicht kochen, sondern drei-vier Tage vor dem Angeln in Lauwarmes Wasser geben und keimen lassen
ist ein extra Kick für die Fischis, weil der Keim wie eine kleine Made aussieht und der Hanf wird dann auch etwas größer

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## AllroundAlex (1. April 2016)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Partikel*

Dann kann ich ja schon fast die nächste Runde ansetzen 

Danke für eure Infos :vik:


----------



## AllroundAlex (3. April 2016)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Partikel*

Sooo....um das Thema einfach nochmal aufzugreifen oder einfach mal eure Meinungen hören...

Ich hatte ja wie oben beschrieben meine Partikel vorbereitet und diese dann auf der Terrasse stehen gelassen. Den Eimer musste ich 1-2 mal täglich zum lüften öffnen da sonst durch die Gärung das ding explodiert wäre. Richt alles auch schon sehr intensiv und ich habe gestern Abend und heute ein paar Stunden am Wasser sein können. 

Zum Gewässer gehts hier: [thread]314285[/thread]

Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft vorher etwas anzufüttern. Aufgrund der Gewässergröße und der temperaturen war ich etwas sparsam und habe immer nur einen Liter Partikel mit etwas Grundmix vermischt und versenkt.  Am Freitag Abend kam die erste Ladung, Sa Abend nochmal so viel und ein kleiner Ansitz von 2 Std (ohne Erfolg) und heute morgen nur eine Handvoll und dann die angefütterte Stellle mit 2 Ruten den ganzen Tag beangelt; nix!

Durch Zufall hatte ich jetzt am Abend meine letzte Rute noch abseits (10m entfernt) des Futterplatzes liegen und konnte noch einen 60er Karpfen fangen.

Jetzt stellt sich mir eine Frage; warum war die ganze Zeit der Platz tot? 
Kann es daran liegen, dass die Fische den Hanf nicht kennen und länger "angelernt" werden müssen oder kann was schlecht geworden sein, dass die Fische meinen Futterplatz meiden?
Ich denke nicht, dass es an meinen Hakenködern lag. Bei der einen Rute hatte ich 2 Maiskörner aus dem Mix mit einer Pose auf Grund gelegt und mit der anderen Rute habe ich mal Maden, Mais/Made oder eine Teigkugel (Grundmix mit Saft vom Partikelkochen angerührt) angeboten. Es hat nicht mal nen Rotauge oder eine Karausche gebissen und davon gibt es echt viele dort im Gewässer....

Hatte ich nur einen schlechten Tag oder liegt es an meinem Futter. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Andal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Partikel*

Schlechter Tag. Verabschiede dich mal von der Theorie, dass man nur ausreichend füttern muss, damit man pausenlos große Fische drillt.


----------



## AllroundAlex (3. April 2016)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Partikel*

Schneidertage kenne ich und das ist (in meinen Augen) auch normal. Bin halt etwas skeptisch geworden, weil es mein erster Versuch mit den selbst gekochten Partikeln war, auf dem Platz nichts ging und 10m daneben steigt ein Karpfen ein.


----------



## Andal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Partikel*

Kennst du den Zufall? Beim Angeln kommt der öfter vorbei, als man glauben mag!


----------

